# The Penge Festival 2011 - no, really (now 'til 2nd July)



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

I know, I know, we usually associate the area with the famous 'Penge In Bloom' competition but, achooly, there's more. Oh yes. Some dates you won't want to miss:

June 24, 2011 – Penge has got Talent - Heat One, Penge Festival
June 25, 2011 – Penge has got Talent - Heat Two, Penge Festival 
July 2nd, 11.00 a.m. to 4.00 p.m. – Penge Festival 2011 Fête

Applications are now being accepted for:

Pitch's at the Fête
Town Crier Application
Festival Queen Application
Festival Princess Application
Most sucessfull seller of former LA property on ebay
Most sucessfull seller of ownerless property on ebay
Best Female in a Daylight Hours Street Fight
Best Male and Staf

http://www.pengepartners.co.uk/penge-festival/penge-festival-fete/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2011)

this sounds like a fête worse than death...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

Ouch!

I don't want to give the wrong impression so here is the subtle, inconspicuous Penge (!!1!) police station:








no, that is not a guard tower on the top, it's . . . a balcony.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 27, 2011)

That place is up for sale if you fancy a penge des res, with cells, and access to a lovely local boozer.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> That place is up for sale if you fancy a penge des res, with cells, and access to a lovely local boozer.



If they come up with a name like this (former Shooters Hill Police Station) for it, it deserves burning down...


----------

